# Problemi scheda video (i915 chipset)

## jozmile

Salve a tutti. Non mi uccidete, ho già cercato in giro per i forum di gentto e sul wiki, comunque non riesco a risolvere il mio problema. Quindi visto che a quanto pare non c'è un how-to per questo chipset (Intel i915), nè tantomeno per il mio notebook (Asus M6520), avevo pensato di chiedervi aiuto, per così lasciare da qualche parte un how-to con tutte le impostazioni per il mio notebook. 

Bene, ho problemi con Xorg, in generale, forse riconducibile anche ala configurazione del kernel. Anche perchè quando lancio il make menuconfig fuori da un qualsiasi server grafico, mi si vede tutto... strano. Ma a parte questo, dopo aver sbirciato qua e la, quando provo a far partire Xorg con le "mie" impostazioni (o quelle che vorrei far girare io, trovate in rete), startx mi termina con un warnig e un errore, ovvero

```
(WW) I810: No matching device section for istance BusID PCI:0:2:1 found

(EE) No devices detected

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Quando invece provo xorg.conf.example... mi parte anche decisamente bene. Bah!

Cosa posso postarvi utilmente? Avevo una lista di file, ma non vorrei incasinare il post.

Ringrazio anticipatamente.

----------

## federico

Con quel modulo ho avuto fortuna compilandolo staticamente nel kernel e spacciando mi pare (ora nn ho qui il pc in questione) per una i810 a xorg

----------

## jozmile

 *federico wrote:*   

> Con quel modulo ho avuto fortuna compilandolo staticamente nel kernel e spacciando mi pare (ora nn ho qui il pc in questione) per una i810 a xorg

 

E' quello che ho provato a fare io, ma quel messaggio che ho riportato è quello che mi dice startx.

----------

## TwoMinds

...stesso problema su un HP nx6110... ho dovuto ripiegare su vesa...

----------

## jozmile

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> ...stesso problema su un HP nx6110... ho dovuto ripiegare su vesa...

 

Si ci sono riuscito anch'io in questo modo, ma ho prestazioni da pietà, addirittura i divx a scatti. Nessuno ci può aiutare?

----------

## SilverXXX

Nei driver instabili di xorg non dovevano mettere anche quello??

----------

## TwoMinds

...si negli xorg masked ci dovrebbe essere il driver i915 ma per scelta il proprietario del portatile preferisce aspettare... è l'unico neo di quell'ottimo portatile...

----------

## gutter

Hai provato ad usare il modulo interno al kernel:

```
CONFIG_DRM_I915=m
```

----------

## krabbit

ho anchio lo stesso problema e sinceramente nn so + dove sbattere la testa. ora ho installato anche xorg 7. 

Il portatile in questione è un acer 3012WTMI. Consigli?

----------

## fabius

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Hai provato ad usare il modulo interno al kernel:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_DRM_I915=m
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa gutter, in che kernel hai questa opzione? In quello vanilla, quello gentoo o c'è qualche patch da mettere? Che versione?

----------

## krabbit

 *fabius wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Hai provato ad usare il modulo interno al kernel:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_DRM_I915=m
> ```
> ...

 

ho provato ma quando faccio lsmod lo vedo sempre comeused by 0. Se lo attivo cmq viene usato da drm.

----------

## krabbit

ho messo i915 modulare.

l'ho caricato in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6

X -config xorg.conf.new che era stato creato da X -configure ma con al posto di driver "vesa" ho scritto Driver "i915", non funzia

(EE) Failed to load module "i915" (module doesn't exist, 0)

(EE) no drivers available

----------

## khelidan1980

 *krabbit wrote:*   

> ho messo i915 modulare.
> 
> l'ho caricato in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6
> 
> X -config xorg.conf.new che era stato creato da X -configure ma con al posto di driver "vesa" ho scritto Driver "i915", non funzia
> ...

 

Ci credo,quello è il modulo del kernel mica di xorg,quello giusto di xorg e il i810!

Provate con questo modulo:

http://www.fairlite.demon.co.uk/intel.html

Comunque chi ha questa scheda video deve usare xorg 7,perche col 6.8.2 non funziona il drm.

A me funziona,con il bus id su: 0.2.0

EDIT:

Comunque cosiglio di tener d'occhio la sezione bugs su freedesktop,questo driver in particolare è pieno di bug,cio perso un sacco di tempo qualche settimana fa su uno di questi,che mi avviava X con uno schermo nero....

----------

## krabbit

grazie, ora funziona xorg.conf con il modulo corretto. ho un altro problema al momento: l'accelerazine grafica non va! 

se eseguo glxgears lo vedo andare molto lentramente e l'errore prodotto è il seguente:

libGL warning: 3D driver returned no fbconfigs.

libGL error: InitDriver failed

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

Consigli ? 

ciao e grazie

----------

## fabius

Qualcuno ha provato i driver della Intel? Ecco il link

----------

## khelidan1980

 *krabbit wrote:*   

> grazie, ora funziona xorg.conf con il modulo corretto. ho un altro problema al momento: l'accelerazine grafica non va! 
> 
> se eseguo glxgears lo vedo andare molto lentramente e l'errore prodotto è il seguente:
> 
> libGL warning: 3D driver returned no fbconfigs.
> ...

 

Che versione hai di mesa?

La versione 6.5 da problemi,prova a fare un downgrade

----------

## fabius

 *fabius wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Hai provato ad usare il modulo interno al kernel:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_DRM_I915=m
> ```
> ...

 

Mi rispondo da solo: prima è necessario abilitare l'AGP

```

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

```

con la quale si attiva una nuova opzione sotto il supporto al DRM

```

<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

<*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->

```

Credo sia contorta come scelta   :Mad: 

----------

## khelidan1980

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Credo sia contorta come scelta  

 

Non credo,il drm dipende direttamente dall'abilitazione dell'agp.a pare ovvio questo comportamento,che comunque è standard nella configurazione dle kernel...l

----------

## fabius

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

>  *fabius wrote:*   Credo sia contorta come scelta   
> 
> Non credo,il drm dipende direttamente dall'abilitazione dell'agp.a pare ovvio questo comportamento,che comunque è standard nella configurazione dle kernel...l

 

E se la scheda grafica è su bus PCIE?

----------

## khelidan1980

devi abilitarlo comunque,poi sotto bus option devi abilitare il supporto al pci-e!

----------

## fabius

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> devi abilitarlo comunque,poi sotto bus option devi abilitare il supporto al pci-e!

 

Lo so, mettiti nei panni di uno che non ha mai configurato un kernel ed ha la scheda PCIE...

----------

## khelidan1980

 *fabius wrote:*   

>  *khelidan1980 wrote:*   devi abilitarlo comunque,poi sotto bus option devi abilitare il supporto al pci-e! 
> 
> Lo so, mettiti nei panni di uno che non ha mai configurato un kernel ed ha la scheda PCIE...

 

Non volevo certo intendere che tutti sappiano dove mettere le mani nel kernel,pure io ho imparato....

----------

## gutter

 *fabius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa gutter, in che kernel hai questa opzione? In quello vanilla, quello gentoo o c'è qualche patch da mettere? Che versione?

 

gentoo-sources.

Scusa se ti rispondo solo ora ma non avevo visto il tuo post.

Vedo anche che ti eri risposto da solo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fabius

Ora X va meglio (con glxgear ottengo circa 1400 FPS ma con il nuovo 7.0 spero in un ulteriore miglioramento  :Wink: ), resta da sistemare il framebuffer. 

Finora ho provato il kernel 2.6.15-r1 con vesa-tng e i810fb senza risultati  :Sad: . Ottengo una schermata nera nel momento in cui viene inizializzato il fb nel kernel: dovrò fare una prova con kernel + recenti (oppure copio dal liveCD  :Wink: )

----------

## gutter

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Ora X va meglio (con glxgear ottengo circa 1400 FPS ma con il nuovo 7.0 spero in un ulteriore miglioramento ), resta da sistemare il framebuffer. 

 

Io arrivo a malapena a 800 FPS nelle giornate migliori (con il vento a favore).   :Wink: 

----------

## fabius

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io arrivo a malapena a 800 FPS nelle giornate migliori (con il vento a favore).  

 

Anche io prima di aggiungere il support DRI per il chipset 915

----------

## gutter

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Anche io prima di aggiungere il support DRI per il chipset 915

 

Il mio chipset è un 855. Non pensavo ci fosse così tanta differenza di prestazioni tra un 855 e un 915   :Confused: 

----------

